# Bailey & Kahlua



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I entered them in a contest... please vote for them! If we win we plan to adopt a couple kids and get out of debt. LOL 

Their links are in my siggy!!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

You always have my vote Kim!!!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks Robin!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

voted the 2 cutie pies xxx


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I voted! They are so adorable Kim.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

You got my votes!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I voted. I voted for both of them. I hope I can do that. Good Luck. They are both winners.


----------



## BeckyLa (Feb 18, 2009)

I voted too! I hope you win!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

slim chance to win this contest. my dexter is in it too just for fun since there's thousands of others dogs in it


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone!!!!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

My votes are in!!!


----------



## Yatak (May 11, 2009)

They are sooo cute! I voted for them too


----------



## lindam (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi! I voted for your babies!! I didn't know that you are in Monroe..I lived ther for a year,what a small world


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

I just voted for both cuties. Bailey now has 24 votes and Kahlua has 21 votes.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

lindam said:


> Hi! I voted for your babies!! I didn't know that you are in Monroe..I lived ther for a year,what a small world


Wow very small world! I hate this little hick town! LOL

THANKS EVERYONE for the votes!!!! Please keep them coming!


----------



## scotland chis (Apr 27, 2009)

they are very sweet


----------



## foxy7513 (Jul 28, 2009)

I must be so silly I didn't get the names till they were next to eachother. Very creative.


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

You've got our vote! I wish you luck!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

foxy7513 said:


> I must be so silly I didn't get the names till they were next to each other. Very creative.


No worries! When I was younger, Mudslides made with Bailey & Kahlua was my drink of choice... that and peppermint schnapps! lol Anyone want to try a Mudslide, check out this recipe... they are delish! I don't drink but one night a year now, New Year's Eve! lol Here is the recipe, we always added Hershey's Syrup to ours! http://www.getouttoday.com/bartending/byliquor/kahluams.htm

Don't forget you can vote everyday!!!! THANKS SO MUCH everyone! I know we won't win, but it will be fun trying.  I have big hopes to get to adopt a human child, although the furry ones are great too. lol


----------



## Triton07 (Jul 9, 2009)

I voted too, and Triton decided Kahlua has his vote, as she is very pretty, especially in the little dress  **whistles**


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

lol Thanks!!! He is handsome himself! 

They are tied 30/30 !!!! WOO HOO - Please keep them coming!!! THANKS!!!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

ok voted lol If you win I want a cut....Gotta have money for my lil girl I want to put in dresses! lol ;-) lol Good luck, they are cuties! 
I have to get some pics of Willy up in here lol


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

My vote always belongs to my wee boy Bailey and now that he has a sis, she also gets my vote 'cuz she is so darned beautiful! I love her dress!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

OMG, I was searching through the pages and I found one dog that has way OVER 1000 votes!!!! It wasn't even that cute.... LMAO Come on guys, I'll give everyone that votes a gift if we win!!!!!


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

My votes are in for both 
Wish you luck in this!!!
Kahlua is great poser :lol: and Bailey reminds me little bit of my Lourdes - the same dreamer look  and bit sad eyes


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks, done my votes for the day!


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Votes cast for my little cutie pies for the day! Come on everyone....vote!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks sweetie!!!


----------

